# Animated Christmas Tree for Windows desktop



## Deny (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello all,

This year I'm glad to introduce a new Animated Christmas Trees for Desktop and other Christmas gadgets.
Raise up a Christmas mood!

Video preview:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlzsPNYNt8k



*Home page:* http://get-xmas.com/ (50 Christmas trees and other Christmas gadgets)


p.s. Why i can't insert picture?


Merry Christmas!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 2, 2013)

Cool.



Deny said:


> p.s. Why i can't insert picture?



Because it is disabled by default, you'll have to use an image hosting site.

Also, if you are new here and plan on making use of the forums - it might pay to start an introduction thread.

And merry Christmas to you too. ^^


----------



## Deny (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you for the help!


----------

